# Kaufberatung zu Prozessoren von AMD und Intel für die Sockel AM3+, 1150, 1155 und 2011-3



## AntonioFunes (25. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kaufberatung zu Prozessoren von AMD und Intel für die Sockel AM3+, 1150, 1155 und 2011-3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kaufberatung zu Prozessoren von AMD und Intel für die Sockel AM3+, 1150, 1155 und 2011-3


----------



## Blundrealer (25. April 2015)

xeon ftw 

bin jetzt seit 2013 bei xeon 1230 v2 + "brocken" als Cpu-kühlung. Läuft wie am schnürchen und ist offensichtlich immer noch aktuell


----------



## battschack (25. April 2015)

Bin von i7 950 auf xenon 1231 umgestiegen und merke genau 0 unterschied^^

Von meiner seite gibt es aufjedenfall kein kaufempfehlung wartet noch ab


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Bin von i7 950 auf xenon 1231 umgestiegen und merke genau 0 unterschied^^


 dann bremst Deine Grafikkarte, oder aber du hast nur Spiele probiert, bei denen auch der i7 950 so viele FPS bringt, dass die Graka nicht Noch mehr liefern kann. Wobei der i7-950 ja auch sehr stark ist, d.h. VIEL mehr bringt dann ein moderner i5 oder i7 / Xeon nicht. Der i7-950 dürfte ca. einem i5-2500 oder so entsprechen, und da KANN ein neuer i5 / Xeon 20-25% drauflegen, muss aber nicht. Hängt dann sehr vom Spiel ab


----------



## Kaya1 (26. April 2015)

Hallo,

"xeon e3-1231 v3" kaufen oder lieber auf Skylake-Prozessoren (Core i7-6700) warten ? 

Ich habe zurzeit "amd phenom ii x6" und bin damit nicht mehr zufrieden.


----------



## Enisra (26. April 2015)

Kaya1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "xeon e3-1231 v3" kaufen oder lieber auf Skylake-Prozessoren (Core i7-6700) warten ?
> 
> Ich habe zurzeit "amd phenom ii x6" und bin damit nicht mehr zufrieden.



also Skylake kommt erst in so nem halben Jahr, das ist schon genug Zeit, was anderes wäre es, wenn es noch einen Monat hin währe
außerdem halten CPUs auch eh länger


----------



## speckbro (26. April 2015)

ich habe noch immer meinen i5-750 :p.


----------



## MichaelG (26. April 2015)

Kaya1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "xeon e3-1231 v3" kaufen oder lieber auf Skylake-Prozessoren (Core i7-6700) warten ?
> 
> Ich habe zurzeit "amd phenom ii x6" und bin damit nicht mehr zufrieden.


Bin in genau der gleichen Situation (gleiche CPU-Familie) Ich warte auf Skylake. Auch in der Hoffnung, daß sich der Wechselkurs zum Dollar wieder einigermaßen fängt.


----------



## battschack (26. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann bremst Deine Grafikkarte, oder aber du hast nur Spiele probiert, bei denen auch der i7 950 so viele FPS bringt, dass die Graka nicht Noch mehr liefern kann. Wobei der i7-950 ja auch sehr stark ist, d.h. VIEL mehr bringt dann ein moderner i5 oder i7 / Xeon nicht. Der i7-950 dürfte ca. einem i5-2500 oder so entsprechen, und da KANN ein neuer i5 / Xeon 20-25% drauflegen, muss aber nicht. Hängt dann sehr vom Spiel ab



Hab ne 970 eingebaut sollte nicht bremsen denke ich mal.

Von i7 900er reihe lohnt sich meiner meinung nach der umstieg noch überhaupt nicht. geschenktes geld ist das mehr nicht.

zumindest was spiele betrifft


----------



## AC3 (26. April 2015)

99% der spiele laufen auch nicht im cpu limit unterhalb eines 980 sli gespanns.
battlefield 4 ist mittlerweile so gut optimiert das du sogar mit einem i3 haswell 2C/4T kaum ins cpu limit läufst in kombination mit einer 970.
von 1.0 auf 1.4 gab es einen boost von 80 auf 120 fps samt den 335+ WHQL treibern im multiplayer.
die unreal alpha 2015 läuft mit ungefähr 120 FPS auf einem sandy quad.
wer einen sandy quad (oder besser) hat kann auch noch die kommenden intel cpus überspringen - DX12 wird sein übriges dazu beitragen.
die neuen intels sind noch dazu alles nur 4 kern cpus (4C/8T) ... leider kein echter 6 oder 8 kerner dabei!
die ipc leistung soll übrigens um nur 5% steigen im vergleich zu haswell und zwischen haswell und sandy liegen auch nur gerade mal etwa 20% (ivy liegt dazwischen).

de facto lohnt sich ein cpu upgrade überhaupt nicht für die meisten.

ich warte auf echte 6 oder 8 kerner für max. 300€ und habe einen i5 3570 (4c/4t) @ 0815 mainboard & 0815 kühler absolut problemlos seit 2012 am laufen.
so einen günstigen untersatz hatte ich noch nie der so lange funktioniert und noch dazu genügend leistung bietet.


----------



## Enisra (26. April 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> die neuen intels sind noch dazu alles nur 4 kern cpus (4C/8T) ... leider kein echter 6 oder 8 kerner dabei!



und hier erzählst du Blödsinn
Natürlich sind die LGA 2011v3 CPUs 6+ Kerner


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> und hier erzählst du Blödsinn
> Natürlich sind die LGA 2011v3 CPUs 6+ Kerner


 aber auch sauteuer - vlt hat er nur bis maximal 350€ geschaut


----------



## MichaelG (26. April 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> 99% der spiele laufen auch nicht im cpu limit unterhalb eines 980 sli gespanns.
> battlefield 4 ist mittlerweile so gut optimiert das du sogar mit einem i3 haswell 2C/4T kaum ins cpu limit läufst in kombination mit einer 970.
> von 1.0 auf 1.4 gab es einen boost von 80 auf 120 fps samt den 335+ WHQL treibern im multiplayer.
> die unreal alpha 2015 läuft mit ungefähr 120 FPS auf einem sandy quad.
> ...



Schon Batman Arkham Knight hat eine höhere CPU-Vorraussetzung bei Minimum als meinen AMD II x 6 3.2 Ghz. Wer allerdings schon einen guten XEON oder i7 verbaut hat braucht nicht unbedingt zu wechseln. Das stimmt schon. Aber mein AMD z.B. ist lahmer als der aktuelle i3.


----------



## Zundnadel (29. April 2015)

Dieser Artikel deckt sich im etwa mit meier erlesenen Ansicht !
Overclocking nutzt nur Intel  und den Mainboard herstellern wirklich Modeschnickschnack !
Wer einen E 1231V3 hat Brauch ein nur ein H97 Board Mit ausreichend Platz für die Grafikarte
keine onboard Grafik keine integrierte Grafik kein Z97 Killer Board keine overcocking funktion  und kann das gesparte Geld in eine bessere Graka seiner Wahl investieren die nächsten Spiele nutzen vielleicht das Hyperthreading voll aus  und bei der Stromjahresabrechnung gibts keine Böse Überraschung .


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (3. Oktober 2015)

Mit meinem altem i5 3570k @ 4,2 Ghz Luftgekühlt, kann ich wohl auch noch getrost 5-7 Jahre warten bis ein Wechsel nötig wird ,erst wenn Spiele min. 4x4,3Ghz  vorraus setzen wird was neues gekauft.


----------



## Tamagotshi (4. Oktober 2015)

HarryHirsch50 schrieb:


> Mit meinem altem i5 3570k @ 4,2 Ghz Luftgekühlt, kann ich wohl auch noch getrost 5-7 Jahre warten bis ein Wechsel nötig wird ,erst wenn Spiele min. 4x4,3Ghz  vorraus setzen wird was neues gekauft.



Genau so sehe ich das auch, Hab meinen allerdings auf 4x @4,5 mit Z77 Extrem 4 ( vorher das 6er brauchte aber keine 3 Gk Solts usw und bin deswegen aufs 4rer umgestiegen )  K2 Alpenfön 2 Kühler. mit der GTX 960 4g  bei W10, da funst GTA 5 auf Max Details in Hd 1920X1080 locker 45 - 55 FPS (bei w7 schaft das system grade mal 38 - 40fps)  Ich denke auch das ein CPU Wechsel an einem gescheiten i5 K 
Modell ab der 3er Reihe keinen Sinn macht die nächsten Jahre . Zum Xenon: Es ist richtig das die eine gute Alternarive sind für w7 und w8. Wer allerdings w10 nutzt dem sollte klar sein das die I-HD 4xxx CPU/ GPU Einheit zusammen mit der Graka arbeitet und die Resurcen  mit nutzt, was unterm Strich ca 15 FPS mehr aus macht ( wenn der Rechner ordentlich getacktet und sauber ist Reg, Dateisystem usw. ) als mit nem Xenon das gilt aber nur für Windows 10 und es funktioniert auch nicht mit Laptop's !. Cityes Skylines bei W7 60 FPS rund bei w10 dank der I5 GPU rund 72 - 84 also wer sparen will, ist der Xenon eine gute Option, aber die Mehr Leistung meines 3570K bei W10 wollte ich nicht gegen einen Xenon der neueren Generation tauschen, das macht keinen Sinn. Wer die Öken hat und Win10 benutzt und neuen CPu kauft oder Rechner kauft, dem würde ich ganz klar zur i5 / i7 raten ( auf gar keinen Fall ein AMD CPU fürs Gaming, die werden einfach viel zu heiß die Dinger und haben beim Takten entsrechend kurze Lebensdauer, ich hatte mit AMD bisher sowohl CPU als auch Graka nach 1 -2 Jahren immer ärger und defekte deswegen, Und nein ich bin kein Fanboy würde AMD mal was gutes, wirklich gutes abliefern währe ich dem nicht abgeneigt aber das wird sich wohl nie änderen, das war schon beim 386/486er so und hat sich bis heute nicht geändert....  ) wer sich mit Takten usw. auskennt auf jedenfall ein K Modell wer weiter w7/8 nutzt kann beherzt beim Xenon zu greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2015)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> ] Wer allerdings w10 nutzt dem sollte klar sein das die I-HD 4xxx CPU/ GPU Einheit zusammen mit der Graka arbeitet und die Resurcen  mit nutzt, was unterm Strich ca 15 FPS mehr aus macht ( wenn der Rechner ordentlich getacktet und sauber ist Reg, Dateisystem usw.


  Hast du dazu eine Quelle, und ist das bei jedem Spiel so? 15FPS "pauschal" kann ja eh nicht sein, denn wenn ein Spiel mit zB nur 20 FPS läuft, wird es niemals nur durch die Kopplung plötzlich mit 35 FPS laufen      Das wird sicher eher ein Prozentsatz sein, und DANN stellt sich noch die Frage, ob es vlt. nur bei einer schwächeren Karte was bringt, bei einer stärkeren aber kaum der Rede wert ist ^^  

zB bei AMD gab es so eine Technik schon Mal, da hattest du dann "15% mehr FPS", wenn du die Grafikkarte mit dem onboard-Grafik koppelst - ABER das galt nur für Grafikkarten, die eh sehr schwach waren. Dann hatte man am Ende halt statt 25 FPS um die 28 FPS


----------



## Triplezer0 (4. Oktober 2015)

> [...] werden wir natürlich trotzdem drei Empfehlungen für den Sockel 1151 nennen, zwei davon übertaktbar: den Core i5-6500 für 205 Euro, den Core i5-6600K für 265 Euro und den Core i6-6700K für 365 Euro.



Wo kann ich denn eine i6 cpu kaufen? 

Und Spaß beiseite. Kommt mir das nur so vor oder stagnieren CPUs jetzt schon seit Jahren? Zumindest was Spiele CPUs angeht, ich habe letztes jahr von einem 4590 auf einen 4690k geupgradet, aber nur weil das Übertaktungspotenzial so schlecht war. Jetzt habe ich diesen mit 4,6 GhZ laufen.

Ich warte ganz gespannt darauf, dass sich endlich mal etwas tut damit ich einen Grund habe Mainboard und CPU auszutauschen und Windows neu aufzusetzen ^^ 

DDR4 bringt ja leider so gut wie nichts momentan, außer einen leichteren Geldbeutel.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2015)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Ich warte ganz gespannt darauf, dass sich endlich mal etwas tut damit ich einen Grund habe Mainboard und CPU auszutauschen und Windows neu aufzusetzen ^^


 Die neueren CPUs sind in gewissen Anwendungen halt schon schneller, aber bei Spielen hast du ab ner gewissen CPU-Klasse keinen Vorteil mehr, weil die Games die Power gar nicht nutzen können. Ein i5-2500 zB ist aber in Spielen halt dann doch 20-30% langsamer als ein Core i5-4670 oder Core i7-4770.  Aber ansonsten bringt mehr CPU-Power einfach nix. Die Spielbarkeit eines Games hängt viel eher von der Grafikkarte ab, es gibt da also keinen Grund, warum es in naher Zukunft nötig sein wird, was stärkeres als einen aktuellen core i5 zu haben.


----------



## Triplezer0 (4. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die neueren CPUs sind in gewissen Anwendungen halt schon schneller, aber bei Spielen hast du ab ner gewissen CPU-Klasse keinen Vorteil mehr, weil die Games die Power gar nicht nutzen können. Ein i5-2500 zB ist aber in Spielen halt dann doch 20-30% langsamer als ein Core i5-4670 oder Core i7-4770.  Aber ansonsten bringt mehr CPU-Power einfach nix. Die Spielbarkeit eines Games hängt viel eher von der Grafikkarte ab, es gibt da also keinen Grund, warum es in naher Zukunft nötig sein wird, was stärkeres als einen aktuellen core i5 zu haben.



Dieser Umstand ist mir bekannt, aber man weiß ja nie was neues entwickelt wird.

Früher war das anders, als jedes Jahr neue cpus rauskamen die dann auch schneller waren und einem Vorteile gebracht haben(die guten alten pentiums). Ich kann mich noch erinnern als Dual Cores rauskamen und alle von dem massiven performance-boost geschwärmt haben 

Und zu dem Thema, dass ein i5-2500 soviel langsamer ist, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mal einen i5-2500k hatte und diesen damals übertrieben auf 4,8 ghz übertaktet habe, das hat er zwar nur etwa 2 Jahr lang mitgemacht (war eine gute Lektion es mit dem übertakten nicht zu übertreiben) aber er war eben auch sehr schnell. Habe mal meine alten 3d mark ergebnisse verglichen und festgestellt, dass die (CPU) Leistung sehr nahe an meinem jetzigen System dran war.

Das ist jetzt auch schon über 4 Jahre her, seitdem gab es meines Wissens nach keine nennenswerten Fortschritte was CPU-Technologie angeht, ich lasse mich aber gern aufklären falls ich damit falsch liege. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir regelmäßig Benchmarks und Kaufempfehlungen durchlese beschäftige ich mich nicht wirklich mit der Materie.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2015)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Dieser Umstand ist mir bekannt, aber man weiß ja nie was neues entwickelt wird.
> 
> Früher war das anders, als jedes Jahr neue cpus rauskamen die dann auch schneller waren und einem Vorteile gebracht haben(die guten alten pentiums). Ich kann mich noch erinnern als Dual Cores rauskamen und alle von dem massiven performance-boost geschwärmt haben
> 
> Und zu dem Thema, dass ein i5-2500 soviel langsamer ist, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mal einen i5-2500k hatte und diesen damals übertrieben auf 4,8 ghz übertaktet habe, das hat er zwar nur etwa 2 Jahr lang mitgemacht (war eine gute Lektion es mit dem übertakten nicht zu übertreiben) aber er war eben auch sehr schnell. Habe mal meine alten 3d mark ergebnisse verglichen und festgestellt, dass die (CPU) Leistung sehr nahe an meinem jetzigen System dran war.


 3D Mark ist kein Praxisnaher Test, schon gar nicht für CPUs. Wenn du richtige Spiele testest, und dann auch nicht nur 2-3, wirst du durchaus einen Unterschied feststellen - zumindest im Standardtakt. 

Aber auch Takt bringt eben nicht so viel - siehst du ja am zB i7-4790K, der in Games für kaum mehr FPS sorgt als ein Xeon E3-1230 / 1231 v3, obwohl er über 15% mehr Takt hat. 




> Das ist jetzt auch schon über 4 Jahre her, seitdem gab es meines Wissens nach keine nennenswerten Fortschritte was CPU-Technologie angeht, ich lasse mich aber gern aufklären falls ich damit falsch liege. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir regelmäßig Benchmarks und Kaufempfehlungen durchlese beschäftige ich mich nicht wirklich mit der Materie.


  Bei Spielen hat das aber weniger mit der Technik der CPUs zu tun, dass es kaum Fortschritte gibt, sondern mit den Games: die können mit der Mehrleistung nichts anfangen...  Denn die CPUs selbst SIND durchaus besser geworden - zB hier Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  hast du Benchmarks speziell zu "Anwendungen", also keine Spiele, und da ist ein i7-5820K über 70% schneller als ein i5-2500K. 

Wenn du aber speziell Spiele nimmst, sind es nur 13% Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase   wobei grad bei Spielen es natürlich auch EXTREM von der Grafikkarte abhängt, was man merkt und was nicht Wenn die Grafikkarte zB maximal 60 FPS schafft und ein i5-2500k maximal 57 FPS, dann hast du halt im Test 57 FPS. Baust du einen neueren Prozessor ein, der selber an sich 90 FPS schaffen würden, kommt im Test trotzdem nur 60FPS raus, weil die Karte eben maximal 60 schafft.  Um den Faktor auszugleichen, nutzt man auch gern niedrige Auflösungen für solche Tests wie hier wiederum Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  da sind es dann doch +25% mit dem i7-5820K. Aber: wer spielt schon bei nur 640x480? 

Früher waren die Spiele noch CPU-abhängiger, aber spätestens seit der PS3 sind die Games von der Basis her nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, was die CPU angeht, und die PC-Versionen der Games SIND halt im Kern die Konsolenversion. Daher hast du seit 5-7 Jahren nur sehr mäßige Steigerungen der CPU-Anforderungen.


----------



## Tamagotshi (5. Oktober 2015)

Klar wer sich ne Titan X Leisten kann brauch auf sowas nicht zu achten andere müssen versuchen das Maximale aus ihrem "Gehalt" zu bekommen es ist auch abhängig von den Spielen das ist auch klar.  Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich ....... ich tippe mal auf min 40% Leute die PC games Lesen die noch in der Ausbildung sind und es nicht so Dicke haben. Ich hab halt Familie in Übersee die ich besuchen möchte zum Beispiel anstatt mir nen 3000€ Rechner zu Leisten. Möchte aber aus dem was ich ausgebe für mein Hobby auch das best möglichste raus holen und für die ist der Tip wertvoll .-)


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Heh, immer diese Vorurteile, dass der PC ein so teueres Hobby sei (oder eine Titan das Non-plus-ultra). 

Es ist sehr wohl viel Arbeit damit verbunden, vor allem das Jagen nach geeigneten Teilen, aber wer wirklich will, kann auch mit "nur" 600€ 
ausgezeichnet auf FullHD spielen (SB/IB Core i5, 8GB RAM, GTX780Ti !).

Da bleibt eigentlich genug für einen Flug über, auch während der Hauptsaison.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2015)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Klar wer sich ne Titan X Leisten kann brauch auf sowas nicht zu achten andere müssen versuchen das Maximale aus ihrem "Gehalt" zu bekommen es ist auch abhängig von den Spielen das ist auch klar.  Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich ....... ich tippe mal auf min 40% Leute die PC games Lesen die noch in der Ausbildung sind und es nicht so Dicke haben. Ich hab halt Familie in Übersee die ich besuchen möchte zum Beispiel anstatt mir nen 3000€ Rechner zu Leisten. Möchte aber aus dem was ich ausgebe für mein Hobby auch das best möglichste raus holen und für die ist der Tip wertvoll .-)


 Wieso Titan X ? ^^  Du kannst mit einem core i5 + ner Karte für 200€ alles auf hohen Details spielen, "Ultra"-Details spätestens mit ner R9 290 für 290€. Ab ca 1000€ lohnt sich es bei einem PC so gut wie gar nicht, NOCH mehr auszugeben, weil die Leistung nur noch leicht steigt. Lediglich eine GTX 980 Ti oder Titan bringt wirklich doch spürbar mehr Leistung, ist aber vom Aufpreis her einfach zu teuer.

Und nebenbei: welchen Tipp genau meinst du überhaupt?


----------



## Triplezer0 (5. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 3D Mark ist kein Praxisnaher Test, schon gar nicht für CPUs. Wenn du richtige Spiele testest, und dann auch nicht nur 2-3, wirst du durchaus einen Unterschied feststellen - zumindest im Standardtakt.
> Früher waren die Spiele noch CPU-abhängiger, aber spätestens seit der PS3 sind die Games von der Basis her nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, was die CPU angeht, und die PC-Versionen der Games SIND halt im Kern die Konsolenversion. Daher hast du seit 5-7 Jahren nur sehr mäßige Steigerungen der CPU-Anforderungen.



Im Standardtakt vielleicht, aber das Übertaktungspotenzial ist jetzt schon länger ziemlich hoch (zumindest bei Intel), gerade bei dem 2500k ist es gewaltig.

Und nicht alle PC-Spiele sind Konsolenversionen ^^ Sagen wir mal 95%



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Spielen hat das aber weniger mit der Technik der CPUs zu tun, dass es kaum Fortschritte gibt, sondern mit den Games: die können mit der Mehrleistung nichts anfangen...  Denn die CPUs selbst SIND durchaus besser geworden - zB hier Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  hast du Benchmarks speziell zu "Anwendungen", also keine Spiele, und da ist ein i7-5820K über 70% schneller als ein i5-2500K.



Naja, das einzige was besser geworden ist sind die i7er, was vermutlich an einem effizienteren Hyperthreading liegt (ich habe keine Ahnung von I7ern ^^) ? Die i5er liegen ziemlich gleich auf und wenn man die übertakten würde, dann wäre da wahrscheinlich fast gar kein Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2015)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Im Standardtakt vielleicht, aber das Übertaktungspotenzial ist jetzt schon länger ziemlich hoch (zumindest bei Intel), gerade bei dem 2500k ist es gewaltig.


 dann musst du aber auch bei einem modernen i5 "übertaktet" messen, und schon hast du doch den gleichen Abstand  



> Und nicht alle PC-Spiele sind Konsolenversionen ^^ Sagen wir mal 95%


 was die CPU angeht, sind die PC-Versionen extrem nah dran an der Konsolenversion. Zumindest wenn das Game auch für Konsolen auf dem Markt ist. Und die Games, die NUR für den PC erscheinen, werden natürlich bewusst NICHT auf die Leistung der absoluten Top-CPUs abgestimmt - sonst würd ja kaum einer das Spiel noch kaufen...  





> Naja, das einzige was besser geworden ist sind die i7er, was vermutlich an einem effizienteren Hyperthreading liegt (ich habe keine Ahnung von I7ern ^^) ? Die i5er liegen ziemlich gleich auf und wenn man die übertakten würde, dann wäre da wahrscheinlich fast gar kein Unterschied mehr.


 Ja, aber es hängt bei Games halt auch sehr vom Test ab, also was für Spiele man nimmt. In einem anderen Test war zB der i5-3570 mal 20% schneller als der i5-2500 bei 5-6 getesteten Games. Es stimmt halt einfach NICHT, dass sich da kaum was getan hat. Klar: wenn du nen OC-2500er hast, reicht der immer noch dicke. Aber ein OC-4690K zB wäre eben sehr wohl noch schneller.


----------



## Triplezer0 (5. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ein OC-4690K zB wäre eben sehr wohl noch schneller.



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Sag Bescheid wenn du mal einen Benchmark Test zwischen einem 2500k und einem 4690k die beide auf sagen wir 4,6 GhZ übertaktet wurden


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2015)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Sag Bescheid wenn du mal einen Benchmark Test zwischen einem 2500k und einem 4690k die beide auf sagen wir 4,6 GhZ übertaktet wurden


 Du siehst doch im schon geposteten Link Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase , dass zB auch der i5-4690K bei Standardtakt in Anwendungen 20% mehr leistet als der 2500k im Standardtakt. An sich ist das dann logisch, dass der Abstand bleibt, wenn du beide CPUs um zB 25% übertaktest. In SPIELEN, wie erklärt, kann das anders aussehen, weil da wie schon gesagt die CPU eben gar nicht so viel bringt, sobald sie ein bestimmtes Nivau erreicht. Auch das OC des 2500k vs. Standardtakt bringt vlt. dann nicht mehr viel - das zeigt ja eben auch zb der 4790K, der im Vergleich zum 4770 oder Xeon 1231 v3 kaum einen Vorteil rausholt in Games trotz 15% mehr Takt. In Anwendungen wiederum hat er dann eben doch die 13-15% mehr Leistung - das zeigt eben, dass bei Games eine bestimmte CPU-Power reicht und "mehr Power" kaum Leistungsplus bringt, obwohl die CPU an sich sehr wohl ein gutes Stück stärker ist. Diese Anwendungstests zeigen eben, dass sich da technisch sehr wohl was getan hat. Und bei Games bei niedriger Auflösung in dem gleichen Test, wo der Faktor Grafikkarte stark rausgenommen wird, hat der 4690k auch 13% Vorteil zum i5-2500k.


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ist halt so, das von SandyBridge auf IvyBridge und IvyBridge auf Haswell, bei gleichem Takt, jeweils ca. 10% Leistung hinzukommen.
Sei es durch den Die Shrink oder anderweitige Optimierungen.

Theoretisch, ist so der Sprung von SandyBridge auf Haswell (oder Skylake) durchaus groß genug, um einen Wechsel zu gerechtfertigen.
Praktisch, bewegen sich die Core Prozessoren der älteren Generationen noch immer in so hohen FPS Bereichen, dass es für den Normalogamer keine Rolle spielt.

Aber am besten finde ich immer die Leute, die nicht mal ansatzweise eine der aktuell stärksten Grafikkarten, geschweige denn, ein Multi-GPU Konfiguration, verbaut haben
und trotzdem aufrüsten möchten. 
So à la: "Ich habe einen i5-2500K und eine GTX570, aber das ist mir zu langsam. Ist ein i7-4790K oder doch ein i7-5280K besser?"

Da möchte ich am liebsten eine Backpfeife austeilen. Und gleich noch eine hinterher (weil ich, was Symmetrie betrifft, ein wenig zwanghaft bin.)


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Oktober 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Da möchte ich am liebsten eine Backpfeife austeilen. Und gleich noch eine hinterher (weil ich, was Symmetrie betrifft, ein wenig zwanghaft bin.)



Hey, ich bin auch so ein Symmetrie-Freak!


----------



## Buttonsmasher (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem I5 6600K sehr zufrieden. Der Hat genug Leistung sogar für Star Citizen für auf Very High.
Übertaktet hab ich ihn noch nicht. Aber meine auslastung saght mir 75 % Maximum. Da der noch locker auf 4,6 Ghz laufen kann mit meinem Arctic Freeze Kühler. Hab ich mehr als genug Leistung für mitte 2017.


----------

